
Are We Being Too Nice to Women at Work? - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/are-we-being-too-nice-to-women-at-work-47e2a0ea419d#.i819fqiyv
======
jacalata
Possibly related: there is a tendency to give more vague feedback to women at
work. [https://hbr.org/2016/04/research-vague-feedback-is-
holding-w...](https://hbr.org/2016/04/research-vague-feedback-is-holding-
women-back)

~~~
DinahDavis
Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.

------
villedespommes
The game is rigged)) this is à textbook catch-22 situation

